# Capt. Nathan's Sight Casting Report; Seadrift, TX. 9/6/21



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Good weather just keeps rolling in, and blessing us with perfect conditions. It was a lot of fun today watching this repeat group fight fish after fish.

Just a couple trips ago the tower was a new thing to them. But now they can spot them reds like a pro. It is such a fun way to fish. If you’ve never tried it, give us a call and we’ll give you more details on how we play the weather and get you out there!

With September and October usually bringing a few weak fronts, the weather for sight casting can be great. To be added to our sight casting list on good weather days, shoot us you number, and when good weather shows up on the extended forecast, and I am available we will send you a text letting you know what day could be good. If you can make it, great. If not we will simply text you the next time weather presents itself.


----------

